# Windows Update problem on Windows Mobile 6



## AdamMcD09 (May 24, 2009)

Hi I have a MWG Zinc 2 but ever since I got it windows update has never worked. I have tried using GPRS using WiFi and made sure time and date is correct. The error message I receive is this:

Connection to the update server was not available. Check your data connection settings and ensure device date and time are correct.

This appears instantly after pressing check for updates

Thanks for the help.

Adam


----------

